# clock kits



## sparkyhx (Jul 30, 2007)

Has anyone had any experience with the build yourself wooden clock kits?

e.g.
http://www.woodenclockworks.net/
http://www.wooden-gear-clocks.com/

I fancy one as an xmas prezzy


----------



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey that's really cool. I didn't know such a thing existed I wouldn't mind getting one myself. :-!:-!:-!


----------



## sparkyhx (Jul 30, 2007)

these as well in metal - bit priceyer

http://www.classicclockkits.com/Pages/kit_overview.htm


----------



## tiwe (Nov 24, 2008)

Here's another fantastic watch kit if money doesn't matter b-) I'm still saving for this one...
http://www.uhrenbausatz.de/download/M1_Prospekt_English.pdf

(Most parts of their homepage http://www.uhrenbausatz.de/de/index_en.php unfortunately are only available in German language)


----------



## AAWATCHES (May 2, 2009)

neat clocks, thanks for posting:-!


----------



## sparkyhx (Jul 30, 2007)

tiwe said:


> Here's another fantastic watch kit if money doesn't matter b-) I'm still saving for this one...
> http://www.uhrenbausatz.de/download/M1_Prospekt_English.pdf
> 
> (Most parts of their homepage http://www.uhrenbausatz.de/de/index_en.php unfortunately are only available in German language)


wow - but they are a bit on the pricey side :rodekaart

i'd sooner save for an Atmos


----------



## river rat (Apr 6, 2008)

At some NAWCC marts I have seen pre civil war cir.1850's clocks were the gear's and movement were all made of wood.So not a new idea but cool clocks.


----------



## sparkyhx (Jul 30, 2007)

oohh looks like I'm getting one - overheard wifey complaining how much its cost to ship from US - dunno which one, so will have to wait for xmas day.


----------



## sparkyhx (Jul 30, 2007)

yey got this one - I'll let you know how I go on with the build - its going to be slow cos I am working away from home so won't get much time with it.


----------



## dontheturner (Sep 4, 2010)

tiwe said:


> Here's another fantastic watch kit if money doesn't


Several Years ago, The Franklin Mint Company of England, marketed a self assembly skeleton clock which came complete, with round plinth, and Glass Dome, ( A real beauty) which was rather expensive at that time (About £169 as I recall) which I received from my then, Second Wife, as a Christmas Gift. It ran perfectly, never gave a moments trouble, and in 2007 when I left UK for Thailand, I presented to one of her sons - who had always admired it. It was about 7'' diameter, and was about 15'' tall.

They also later were retailing a ceramic encased Cuckoo Clock - which I still have here. It has jammed, and I cannot deal with it ( I am 80) - Anyone care to come on vacation, then collect it? Small remuneration, would be pleasing. as we are returning to the UK in March next, and cannot pack and take it.... Don


----------



## enjlinajolly (Sep 9, 2010)

*are you looking for dive watch?*

*Dive watch* is available in different colors and shape and long lasting working. You can get it with affordable price. Its looks extraordinary on your hand. It is water proof and long lasting work.


----------



## 124Spider (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: are you looking for dive watch?*



enjlinajolly said:


> *Dive watch* is available in different colors and shape and long lasting working. You can get it with affordable price. Its looks extraordinary on your hand. It is water proof and long lasting work.


Just out of curiosity, what could possibly have made you think that pushing knock-off watches in this thread would be a good idea?


----------



## dontheturner (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: are you looking for dive watch?*



enjlinajolly said:


> *dive watch* is available in different colors and shape and long lasting working. You can get it with affordable price. Its looks extraordinary on your hand. It is water proof and long lasting work.


 why??


----------



## FatherTim3 (Sep 13, 2010)

I can imagine myself assembling the clock like Dr. Manhattan in Watchmen...:-d


----------

